# 1st spearfishing trip.



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

lets just say i had a blast and i am hooked. headed out to the pete tide but could not find it. checked numbers and did patterns, nothing. did see a small profile just south of where the wreck is suppose to be that had a lot of fish so we dropped anchor for a check out. got down to the bottom and the profile was just a high spot in the sand that was holding a bunch of very large moon jellies. must have been an orgy or something because they were thick. 

so we decided to head in to state waters where i have caught snapper fishing. seen a lot of fish on the fish finder. dropped anchor and down we go. almost to the bottom and it was crawling with snapper. most were just barely legal with a few larger mixed and some small triggers and undersize groupers. shot at a few snapper but missed due to it being my first time spearfishing and it being a new gun trying to find its' range. did manage to shoot a couple of AJs that got off( shooters error). time to resurface.

after a lengthy surface interval we went back down but the fish were scarce. i decided to swim south about 40 feet and they were there. took aim at a decent red and it was on, he was not happy about it but i was. while putting it on the stinger a monster snapper came in to investigate with one just a bit smaller following it. loaded up the gun but they were just out of range until the smaller of the two got stupid and turned in toward me. that was his fatal mistake. when that shaft went through him it took off like crazy dragging me a few feet till i could get my feet turned around to stop him. when i did it was swimming circles around me untill he was next to me( didn't have to chase it down). grabbed him by the eyes and went back to where i had laid the other fish since i didn't have time to attach to me when the two bigger ones swam by. needles to say i spent the rest of the time looking for it till it was time to surface.. here is a pic


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice way to start!


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice fish man!!!!!


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Did you guys launch from Sherman's Cove yesterday?

I think we saw you there..we were in the Kevla Cat......26 foot catermaran boat..


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

no, we put in at navy point. we were in a 20 pursuit cuddy. did ya'll go there? there was some guys waiting for someone with some numbers. seems like they were in a cat too not sure though.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrats on a successfull first trip. You're hooked now. You might as well throw away all that fishing gear. Once you spearfish, you tend to not like fishing anymore. 

Grat snapper too.


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks,, and yes you are right i am hooked. i have been stick fish for twenty years by bowfishing and have done with a pole spear. but shooting them with the gun is a blast. already planning the next trip.


----------



## aubfish (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice fish !!! I agree, it is hard to not get hooked after shooting fish like that.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

cool report man, glad you got into some fish.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Yea sorry Navy Point.

We were the guys waiting on the numbers book.

Glad you had a good time. We did aswell.


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

if i had known that was you i would have introduced myself. nice boat by the way

Wendell


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job reefcreature!!! Thats a stud snapper!!!



You will find yourself dreaming about spearfishin now...its addictive as hell!


----------

